

We Need This: A Maps App That Algorithmically Finds You the Scenic Route - cedias
http://www.wired.com/2014/07/we-need-this-a-maps-app-that-algorithmically-finds-you-the-scenic-route/?mbid=social_twitter

======
zimpenfish
Unfortunately, the routes for London are rubbish. "Beautiful" goes down
Kingsway which is concrete-ugly dual rat run; "Quiet" goes across the
Millennium Bridge which has about a million people an hour.

------
cedias
Link to paper:
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1407.1031](http://arxiv.org/abs/1407.1031)

